# New hobbies/money makers when living in middle of nowhere?



## Everymanalion (Jun 17, 2015)

I am moving to the middle of nowhere desert in the next week or so about 30 mins from any main road, I will have internet connection but I want some new hobbies/ ways of making money in general or online, even if it is a small amount, as hobbies, I already have a garden planned, I am getting a puppy and going to improve my target shooting, anyone else have any other easy to pick up but hard to master hobbies/money makers for being so desolate and isolated? Thanks!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 17, 2015)

i initially read your post as:



Everymanalion said:


> I am getting a puppy to improve my target shooting



i think it's past my bed time.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 17, 2015)

No dude, you read it correctly, I just typed it wrong


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 17, 2015)

This is completely off the top of my head and I may be totally dreaming, but, depending on your resources in the middle of nowhere, (you said, desert?) maybe you could make art of animal bones you find?

If you're talking like Midwest desert, maybe harvest small cacti to sell in town.

Like I said, totally random thoughts, but maybe that will spark an idea.

Best of luck!


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 17, 2015)

There's always reading bit that costs money. Maybe you could learn about coding online to make some extra money


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 17, 2015)

Leather working. Any crafts to try to panhandle when in town. Weaving bracelets from cordage. Mayyyybe finding cool rocks. Solitude like this is trying but being busy and hsving lots of shit to do plus a little radio can help and me if have a half gallon on hand at all times for lonely evenings which is every. Dog tricks are good too been meaning to try this husseling with my fella


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 17, 2015)

Do you think there are people out there who would pay small $50-100 fees to set up a basic wordpress theme site with hosting and weekly updates/mainitnance each month for cheap? people are who are computer illiterate or did that ship sail in 2004? I dont mean a super fancy site just something to get their business out there an exposure in search engines. If I could do 5 of those a month at $100 each plus $20 a month for maintinance and updates I would be able to pay all my bills. Think there is still a market for that?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 17, 2015)

Everymanalion said:


> Do you think there are people out there who would pay small $50-100 fees to set up a basic wordpress theme site with hosting and weekly updates/mainitnance each month for cheap? people are who are computer illiterate or did that ship sail in 2004? I dont mean a super fancy site just something to get their business out there an exposure in search engines. If I could do 5 of those a month at $100 each plus $20 a month for maintinance and updates I would be able to pay all my bills. Think there is still a market for that?



That's a good idea and back when I was writing, I had a web guy.

Paid him $25 a month to do updates for me. But, unless some one wants to make a fancy website, many people swear by WordPress.

Me, personally, I'm a technoidiot, so all my websites are on Blogger, which is ridiculously easy to use.

But, you can give it a shot. Start maybe with a local coffee shop or if there's a band in town looking for a website?

Tack some contact info onto a cork board at a coffee shop and see what happens.

I know people on both sides, those who hit the star on the right day and others who have worked their asses off and can't make a living doing websites, literally to save their lives.

You won't know until you try.

Good luck!


----------



## Durp (Jun 17, 2015)

If you know another language try gengo to translate. Its hit or miss. We haven't got a single job from it yet but russian is not an in demand language. If you know spannish or Chinese you might have better luck.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 17, 2015)

Everymanalion said:


> Do you think there are people out there who would pay small $50-100 fees to set up a basic wordpress theme site with hosting and weekly updates/mainitnance each month for cheap? people are who are computer illiterate or did that ship sail in 2004? I dont mean a super fancy site just something to get their business out there an exposure in search engines. If I could do 5 of those a month at $100 each plus $20 a month for maintinance and updates I would be able to pay all my bills. Think there is still a market for that?



This is sales...the first words "do you think" don't create confidence. I think you have a great idea. How to create urgency is a problem many companies have tried to overcome.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 18, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> This is sales...the first words "do you think" don't create confidence. I think you have a great idea. How to create urgency is a problem many companies have tried to overcome.



My target demographic would be people who do not want to spend $2000 on a website, just something simple and professional to get them on search engines but I dont know too much about the market so i dont know if there is still a niche for that entry level stuff in this day and age for new start up busineses.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 18, 2015)

Everymanalion said:


> My target demographic would be people who do not want to spend $2000 on a website, just something simple and professional to get them on search engines but I dont know too much about the market so i dont know if there is still a niche for that entry level stuff in this day and age for new start up busineses.



I've seen websites which were created for non-tech savvy folks to create their own website (for free or a nominal charge). 

Surely, there are customers out there who need/want websites, the hard part is getting them to call you.


----------



## TrekWithCraig (Nov 11, 2017)

Have you tried posting computer gigs on www.fiverr.com or www.upwork.com ?


----------

